# Logan 6 year old Blue-fronted Amazon



## Reble (Feb 5, 2012)

He sure has taken to my husband and is already trusting him.

We picked him up yesterday.

He was excited to come out, and hubby has been able to pet him and is such a ham

He has only said ummm good.. and whistles, and very active.

He loves to eat from my husband hand and has been grooming himself, eating and finally today decided

since he is used to being out, thought it was time.. and he is not afraid comes over to my husband

to get petted.

Thanks hope you enjoy the pictures. My husband has such a big smile on his face and keeps telling

me thanks for getting him, I really love him already..


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2012)

He's beautiful


----------



## Reble (Feb 5, 2012)

Jill said:


> He's beautiful


thanks Jill, hubby is just so happy and that makes me happy...


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 5, 2012)

beautiful birdie!


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2012)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## tagalong (Feb 9, 2012)

He makes me miss my Dusty - a galah (rose-breasted cockatoo) that I had for many years...


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Feb 12, 2012)

I love him! i have a cockateil, her name is Feather! I have had her for about 12 years. I love my bird, its amazing how loving birds can be. Untill i had one i never knew how affectionate they are. Good luck with your little guy, i know he will be a wonderful new pet!


----------



## islandminis (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats on getting him - We have an African grey and a Senegal' The grey is rather standoffish (they usually are) but has a large vocabulary - so if your guy talks be careful what you say around him! Tiki pickuped up "OH SHUT UP!" one day when I got a little fed up with the racket they were making. Luckily since I never said it again he seemed to drop it. At least I haven't heard it since. Wait til he imitates your hubby calling you - now that's confusing


----------



## Reble (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and sorry Tagalong but do understand how quickly you can get attached.



islandminis said:


> Congrats on getting him - We have an African grey and a Senegal' The grey is rather standoffish (they usually are) but has a large vocabulary - so if your guy talks be careful what you say around him! Tiki pickuped up "OH SHUT UP!" one day when I got a little fed up with the racket they were making. Luckily since I never said it again he seemed to drop it. At least I haven't heard it since. Wait til he imitates your hubby calling you - now that's confusing



Thanks yes, the owner said it did not swear but did hear one of their other rescue birds say the big bad word.. you got it he says it..

so trying to repeat (back off) so he does not keep repeating the you know what..

we have grand kids

He does say hi, hello, bye, pretty boy and mumbles a lot of other stuff.. so is starting to talk.

Loves to be sprayed with a warm water bottle not sure how often we should be doing this?

When you sing row row row your boat dances up and down too it..

Eats a lot and loves all most any thing just a taste, loves to be out of his cage, and very entertaining.

Hubby has slowed down in his smoking being now he has to go out doors.

So he is worth every penny..


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Feb 12, 2012)

What a cutie!!! I've got a Grey and a Senegal too. We hand raised the grey (he's 27 now). They can make such great pets. Best of luck with yours.


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 13, 2012)

I have 4 cockatiels and 2 green cheek conures.. The birds do great with clicker training..A click and a sunflower seed does wonders..lol..Enjoy your new addition.He sure is gorgeous.


----------

